# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The Competition - HOMEONE

## Neri

Anyone had any HOMEONE experiences they want to talk about? 
My time at the site was ugly.

----------


## nww1969

I found homeone before this site.
It seems more for people prepared to pay builders than DIY , they just seem to want 
everyone's opinion on what colour this and that, and which top brand appliance they should be using.
Never had any problems with them but this site seems more towards my liking with real people. 
Don't go there now since signing up to this site..

----------


## Neri

Site seemed to have a lot of dames on it in a perpetual state of being offended (by my comments at least).  
And give me your views here, brothers.  
I posted a thread on, wait for it, lawns, yes, lawns, and the Mod (Pu Manchu) hit me with a warning to lift the quality of my posts - they lacked a scientific basis. 
On lawns for christ's sake! 
And like, I couldn't see anything in the rules that said your posts had to be of a particular quality!

----------


## commodorenut

I found the place to be quite good.  I rarely visit these days, but still take a look every now & then. 
You only tend to notice those who stand out, for either good or bad reasons. 
Unfortunately I think you're one of those people who became noticed, but for the wrong reasons, and creating a thread like this is probably going to do you no favours in changing the views of the vocal minority who you may have inadvertantly offended.

----------


## Master Splinter

> ...
> I posted a thread on, wait for it, lawns, yes, lawns, and the Mod (Pu Manchu) hit me with a warning to lift the quality of my posts - they lacked a scientific basis.....

  So should I troll the Feng Shui threads and moan about a lack of scientific rigour?  Or waddabout the personal Feng Shui horoscope? 
They do seem obsessed with kitchen colours, I will say.

----------


## Terrian

> So should I troll the Feng Shui threads and moan about a lack of scientific rigour?  Or waddabout the personal Feng Shui horoscope?

  yes, but please let us all know beforehand  :Smilie:    

> They do seem obsessed with kitchen colours, I will say.

  yep, some seem to be more concerned with colour than quality.

----------


## De Novo Concept

Well look what I found?! :Biggrin:   Neri..nice to see you here still not giving up and letting go of Homeone. This looks like a great forum, glad the men have somewhere to go. BUT..us girls like a place to go as well, and why they are so particular about colour over there.is because they have me, an expert of 16 years in decorating and colour.  But I like the look of this forum as well, so I might stay a while here too.  Keep a check on what Neri has to say and see if hes still going on about his next door neighbour who is sick with cancer!   http://forum.homeone.com.au/viewforum.php?f=6  commodorenut.missed you last Bathurst race at Homeone, no fun betting Fords on Fords!!  I hope your well! xx :Biggrin:   Michelle Stokes De Novo Concepts

----------


## Neri

Michelle, this ain't a site for a delicate lass like you. This is where blokes hang out and talk the robust language of men.  
But more importantly, and in my opinion ... this site is fair. Its Mods aren't on a power kick! 
As for the old bag next door, I wouldn't say that one cancerous lump makes someone "sick with cancer"! Nice try but to make everyone think I was mean and nasty! 
PS I've painted my interiors ... apricot.

----------


## Naf

> Mods aren't on a power kick!

  But they're definitely on something   :Biggrin thumb:

----------


## watson

Prozac

----------


## De Novo Concept

> Michelle, this ain't a site for a delicate lass like you. This is where blokes hang out and talk the robust language of men.  
> But more importantly, and in my opinion ... this site is fair. Its Mods aren't on a power kick! 
> As for the old bag next door, I wouldn't say that one cancerous lump makes someone "sick with cancer"! Nice try but to make everyone think I was mean and nasty! 
> PS I've painted my interiors ... apricot.

  Why thank you Neri, yes Im very delicate.  :Biggrin:   Good memory, you remembered my dislike of Apricot, BUT had you painted your home Apricot, that would not surprise me at all.  :Doh:   Oh.and good one on the old bag next door, NICE!!!!!!  :Annoyed:

----------


## namtrak

Seems a bit undignified as a renovation thread?

----------


## Fu Manchu

:Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  
Sorry Mish, that was pretty funny  :Redface:  
However I will say there was some very significant reasons why the OP was removed on two occasions from Homeone. Any moderator on any forum would have done the same thing. 
I find the two forums very different in content and both enjoyable for different reasons. 
Moderating 10000 plus is not easy and the forum does attract trouble makers from time to time. Here is far more easier going but lets see what happens when the forum has quadrupled in traffic if you can maintain the same vibe. Like a country town turning into a city. Homeone was once much the same when it was smaller. 
I'd hate to be a moderator on forums with 20000 or 50000 plus members! Whirlpool is one that comes to mind. Tough job.

----------


## De Novo Concept

> Hi Michelle, your forum seems like it may suit me. I'm currently undergoing a sex change operation. And I hope to be a fully fledged woman in the very near future. 
> I have some invaluable experience as site administrator having filled in for Mr Watson on several occassions. 
> I come with very high credentials, Mr Watson can vouch for that. 
> For a carton of beer I'll join your forum, but only under the provisio that I get the site administrators gig.................  
> Hope to hear from you soon.............

   :Rofl:  :Rofl:   Hey fu.yes I do have to agree, very funny headpin!   Your welcome in forum anyway you come. :Biggrin:  BUT if you really want something to drink how about a couple of bottles of bubbly, girls like that, whats your address Ill send you some?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

Bah.  You're all wimps.  Try moderating a forum that receives over 200,000 posts _per day_.

----------


## Neri

Indeed it does "seem" to be a bit undignified, namtrac, but the comment is in the "anything (almost) goes section" of the site and ... and, objectively speaking my 78 yo neighbour is an old bag. She's a garrulous, extremely self-centred, old bore. She's also a good neighbour -no wild parties or loud sex. But she needs to understand that my purpose in life is not to provide her with company over the fence. The last years of her life are winding down in a terribly lonely way. But nice parents tend to have their kids and grandkids swarming all over them. That doesn't seem to happen with her and she has kin in the next suburb. All I can deduce is that she was not a very nice mother. Lesson for you breeders, treat your kids well or they'll abandon you in the fading light! 
Postscript - Homeone's Michelle once said she'd go mad if she had neighbours like me and they are maddening.

----------


## Neri

I'm curious, Mr Manchu, what were the " very significant reasons why the OP was removed on two occasions from Homeone"? It's ok, there are no shrinking violets on this site. Go for it. Folk here can take it as well as give it. This is what living in Australia is all about! Free speech and robust free speech at that. [S]I understand things are different where you come from.[/S] 
A bit Close to the bone there (*Watson*)

----------


## Neri

I meant HOMEONE, Mr Watson, honest to goodness I did!

----------


## dan-nhv

I joined homeone over a year ago and back then the vibe was very much a girl's club. If you disagreed with anyone they would burst into tears. Now it's a bit more relaxed and the folk a little more open minded with their opinions. But I don't see the two forums in competition. This place seems more DIY ..... and in respect to colours. Yes they are *very* important. It's not all about hammers and drills.  
Peace!  :Wink:

----------


## woodbe

> Peace!

  Only if you remove that annoying graphic from your signature.  :Smilie:  
woodbe.

----------


## Neri

When I was a much valued contributor at HOMEONE, dan-nhv, I didn't insult or abuse anyone.I was persecuted for my views! And yet ... and yet the Mods sat back while I was abused! One sweet, angelic young lady called me a...a troll! Can you believe that! The girls are always shown favouritism, whether on a Blog or in Society generally and it ain't fair! What's so special about them?

----------


## dan-nhv

> What's so special about them?

  Women seem to have the power and mods do as they please. That is true on any forum you visit.

----------


## watson

Sorry.I've been off the air for 8 hours.no power.
So Temporarily closed until I catch Up. 
Sorry about that.

----------


## watson

OK caught up........
Now .........here's the go.  
This thread is about what happened on another forum. *Not our business.*
What happened on that forum.....stays on that forum.
Neri..your treatment on that forum has bugger all to do with us here. *Not our business.* As long as you abide by this Forum's rules, your a member with the same rights and privileges as every other member** I don't want to know any of the circumstances or how badly anyone feels they have been treated on Homeone, just as I'm sure that they don't want to know that the Administrator on Renovate Forums swears*.* So, enough is *Bloody enough** 
This thread will remain closed.*

----------

